# Meditation in class?



## astrobiologist (Aug 31, 2008)

Recently, I was speaking with Master Jay S. Penfil about meditating during class and I was curious what others are doing.

I came up in TSD with a formal beginning and ending to classes.  Almost always has been something like a preparation, a salute to flags, sitting in cross-legged or half-lotus stance, meditation for ~30 seconds to a minute, and standing and bowing to instructors.  

I have always enjoyed meditating, but not so much when it was 'forced' like it has been in class. 

Our school is now independant and we are still finding our way in some things.  As to the beginning and ending of classes, I have been mixing it up a little when I teach.  I still salute and bow in like before, but sometimes I won't have the meditation.  Before class, we may sit and talk for a minute about current news with the school or about our class.  At the end of class, I may run everyone through a bit of a moving meditation (like Qi Gong) or just sit and talk for a minute about how class went.  I have to say I really like changing it up a little bit like this.  I still intend to have meditations, of one kind or another, once in a while in my classes.  

I'm just curious what everyone else is doing...

Instructor Graham Lau


----------



## Kacey (Aug 31, 2008)

We always meditate at the beginning and end of class - but it's not the classic meditation many people think of.  At the beginning of class, meditation is intended to help students clear their minds of the events of the day - in fact, sometimes I will include a statement like "clear your mind so you're ready to learn"; at the end, meditation is intended to give the students a moment to fix in their minds something they learned in class, and sometimes I will include a statement like "think about something you learned so you'll remember it".

In general, I think that meditation helps set aside the time of class as a time to learn - as a school teacher, I do the same thing with my students, except instead of meditating, I have an exercise I always start class with, so that the students have a routine that helps them settle into learning; in my math class, it's a 1-minute fact drill, while in reading, it's an editing task.  I don't think it matters what exercise or activity you use to set aside the time in class - but I do think it's important that it be consistent, and that it's purpose be known.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2008)

I use it more as a toll to go over techs at the end of the day in your own mind.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 1, 2008)

I personally use those moments of meditation to remind myself that I'm not doing this in my own strength, but with God's help. If only because it's good to stop and think before and after training to keep focus on what you're doing and why you're doing it, I would keep meditation as a standard practice.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2008)

I think meditation periods at the start and end of class should be done.  Silent meditation with no subject can be done or a subject to meditate upon can also be given


----------



## Lynne (Sep 1, 2008)

We do just a minute before and after class, usually standing.  Sometimes we do sit.

We are to clear our minds at the beginning.  I'm usually praying, "Dear God, get me through this.  I hope to focus and not look like an idiot."


----------



## thesandman (Sep 1, 2008)

Guided meditation in my classes are rare.  It happens, but usually only when I'm training a specific concept or trying to get an idea across.

Class does begin and end with a moment stillness, what each student chooses to do with that time is individual.


----------



## Ninjamom (Sep 1, 2008)

Lynne said:


> .....We are to clear our minds at the beginning. I'm usually praying, "Dear God, get me through this. I hope to focus and not look like an idiot."


Sounds like my usual 'meditation' before board-breaking: "Dear Lord, please let it be the board that breaks, and not me!"


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies so far...  :ultracool

What Master Penfil and I were discussing was whether or not a student would actually clear their minds during a 30 second meditation or not.  And I think it would be hard to say, "clear your minds, now" and have students do so.  The problem with Westerners and our approach to zen buddhist or daoist teachings and meditation is that we assume the idea is to want to clear the mind.  Many don't realize that trying to clear the mind usually just clutters it up with even more thought.

I still have the moment of silence sometimes, but my approach is more like how thesandman put it...

"what each student chooses to do with that time is individual"


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't generally use a meditation in class -- but I don't think that students generally would successfully really clear their minds in 30 seconds or a minute.  What they will do, though, is to break their "regular" thought process and focus on being in class.  Hopefully, they'll quiet the monkeys of daily life long enough to be ready to learn.

I do often practice a brief meditation before doing animal system training; it's only a minute or two, but it's a moment of gathering my thoughts and focusing my energy and mind on the training at hand, recalling the majesty and nature of the animal.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Sep 1, 2008)

My classes are held in a Baptist church, and I have to be really careful incorporating mediatation to my regimine. 3 minutes before my class begins, after everyone has warmed themselves up (I have them do that on their own prior to class), I line them up and sit them down on their knees (a few sit cross legged due to personal issues). I don't say the word meditation, as that conjures up thoughts of Eastern religious practices, so I tell them to prepare themselves to learn Tang Soo Do, and while doing this, to consentrate on their breathing. Our style of breathing is different than that used by most Tang Soo Do and Shorin-based systems today (more natural, and fits into our use of the Y.M.C.A. style waist twist). After this period of meditaion (2 minutes), we stand, start with the opening prayer, then salute the flags, bow to ranks, and then class begins.


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 1, 2008)

That's unfortunate you can't mention 'meditation'.  Please take no offense, I just find it a little scary that such a peaceful word would be off limits.

I love studying religion and belief systems, though I am a secularist myself.  Meditation does not necessarily denote religion, but many of us think it does.  Even I mentioned earlier the connection with martial arts meditation and zen buddhism and daoism.  It's weird though.  People of Abrahamic faith-based systems, such as Christianity, Catholicism, Judaism, and Islam, are practising a form of meditation when they pray.  Indeed, many in the buddhist and daoist faiths call their meditations prayers. 

Like I said though, I have no intentions of offending with that.  There is nothing wrong with your class' practices.  You are still invoking meditative rituals, just avoiding the word for the sake of your students and patrons of the institution in which you teach.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Sep 1, 2008)

I only do it not to offend the church that allows me the space to use. Otherwise, outside, I still refer to it as meditation. The reason also is because 3 of the Churches pastors are my students.


----------



## Meghann1965 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am finding that the opening and closing Muk Num (meditation) is both soothing and helpful, in that I am able to release my day's troubles and concentrate on just moving ahead with the training of the class.  I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 1, 2008)

Muwubu16858 said:


> My classes are held in a Baptist church, and I have to be really careful incorporating mediatation to my regimine. 3 minutes before my class begins, after everyone has warmed themselves up (I have them do that on their own prior to class), I line them up and sit them down on their knees (a few sit cross legged due to personal issues). I don't say the word meditation, as that conjures up thoughts of Eastern religious practices, so I tell them to prepare themselves to learn Tang Soo Do, and while doing this, to consentrate on their breathing. Our style of breathing is different than that used by most Tang Soo Do and Shorin-based systems today (more natural, and fits into our use of the Y.M.C.A. style waist twist). After this period of meditaion (2 minutes), we stand, start with the opening prayer, then salute the flags, bow to ranks, and then class begins.


 It's totally understandable why a fundamental Baptist church would think of Eastern religious practices regards meditation.  I belonged to a General Association of Regular Baptist Churches church once upon a time and I imagine they would have disfellowshipped anyone taking martial arts, period.  It's a matter of ignorance (not stupidity).  I wonder if the church you teach in discourages ladies from taking lessons from you.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 2, 2008)

I understand the wariness around meditation, even though Scripture often speaks of meditation, and in fact many of the Psalms were meditations of David about God. 

Like me, Lynne, and ninjamom, though, I'll be there are plenty who use muk nyum time to pray or remember God...might even be a good way to integrate yourself into the church atmosphere, Muwubu. 

I love to tell the story about the first time I performed my elbow strike through three boards, at the '06 tournament. Literally as I was walking up to the station, I was praying, "Lord, give me strength." Then BOOM! my elbow just went smashing through the boards, and the rest of the break just sorta flowed without me even thinking about it, because (I'm convinced) I had focused on  meditated upon  my faith in God. 

So yeah, there is no real incompatibility between martial arts and Christianity.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> I understand the wariness around meditation, even though Scripture often speaks of meditation, and in fact many of the Psalms were meditations of David about God.
> 
> Like me, Lynne, and ninjamom, though, I'll be there are plenty who use muk nyum time to pray or remember God...might even be a good way to integrate yourself into the church atmosphere, Muwubu.
> 
> ...



JT that is an excellent post and one that I can agree with whole heartedly!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 2, 2008)

Quick edit: just realized that was the '07 tournament, not '06...i'm losing track of the years already u_u;

Thanks for the comment, Brian. Tang Soo!

Edit: Oh, and 500 posts! I'm a cho dan!


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 3, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Oh, and 500 posts! I'm a cho dan!


 
Sweet!  Congratulations on that!  :ultracool

Like I said, I do not follow any religious belief systems, but I am glad to hear that meditation has helped those of you who use it to feel stronger and be happier.

Does anyone know if KJN Hwang Kee had intended for meditation to be a part of the Tang Soo Do teachings?  Or was that just added as a tradition sometime later?  I wonder if the tradition came from TSD's Shotokan influence, or if it has different or mixed roots.


----------

